# Betta Imbellis at petstore labeled female?!?!? :0



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I just recently organized a sorority with 5 female bettas… or so i thought. I noticed one of the girls had a long skinny body but disregarded it. "She" is especially aggressive. She is the alpha. Currently i have "her" in a cup floating in the tank. Before the other female bettas cowered in the plants but are now swimming together in peace… Now, in closer inspection… no egg spot. I did notice it at the pet store but then i though that "Hey! You can sometimes see egg spots on males so whatever" *facepalm* So i have no idea what to do… He/She is colored like a normal betta but i dont know much about imbellis… 









Here is a picture of a Betta Imbellis MALE









And here is Nellie the idk what ( her top fin is usually "up" like the picture above when she is swimming, but her she is just floating)


Here's my two cents of how this happened…. The baby bettas they had at petco grew up and they just recently put them in adult containers… so maybe Nellie got transferred as a baby… idk help? Am i just going crazy? lol
And no girls usually flare alot? Because some of my girls extend their gills alot more than i've seen in pictures online lol and If she WAS an imbellis what would i do? Could i let him/her out because their not the same sub-species? Idk She just looks so different from anyother girl i've seen


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Please reply? Idk… maybe i was being stupid, but thats just what it looks like to me...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I know nothing about wild betta, but IMO looking through google she is too light, and still too fat to be an Imbellis... She has no stripes while the female Imbellis seems to always have. The dorsal fin does look like the Imbellis though, I think she is just one of those not suited for sororities females :/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Also, Imbellis is one of the peaceful betta, so I doubt shed be bugging your regular ones unless they are aggressive to other species..


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

There's no egg spot…. no matter how much i want there to be one, its not there…. I put her back in and she/he is not being too aggressive, must've calmed down from being separated… But no egg spot… idk in that picture i had just fed them too…


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I read online that they are aggressive to other species...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd message LittleBettaFish to look at her, she keeps a lot of wild betta and should be able to give you a better response


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wild bettas are much calmer than our domestic splendens. Pairs can be housed in 10 gallon planted tanks. I've seen them spawn before and it's much different than our regular pet or show bettas.

That fish is a domestic splenden. Although Imbellis, Smaragdina, and Splendens are thought to be the same species. 

You probably have a young traditional plakat male.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah looks too thick through the body to be a imbellis. They are much more slender and have a 'snakier' look to them than domesticated splendens. 

Haha imbellis are not as 'peaceful' as their name suggests. I have two females who are always bickering. Even when I had four and ample hiding places/space they were pretty territorial. 

Some of my wilds are downright savage when the mood takes hold.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you guys for taking the time to reply! I think i'll keep him in there as long as he behaves


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I wouldn't unless you want fry. I've had males stay with their siblings for quite some time before and I had several spawns in the grow out tanks and tubs.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I also wouldn't risk it. Sometimes, the male hormones in the water can cause females to become eggy, and then you run the risk of egg-binding. Plus, there is always the chance that the females will take objection to sharing their tank with a boy and gang up on him, which could easily kill him.


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

I know this is old, that does in fact appear to be a male imbellis. The shot and body turning makes it look more bulky then it is. 

Wonder how that happened?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

looks like an imbellis to me


----------

